

Towards A More Robust And Powerful CrunchBase API - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/30/towards-a-more-robust-and-powerful-crunchbase-api/

======
therealarmen
This is great. I believe CrunchBase, in the long run, will prove a more
valuable resourse than TechCrunch itself. Arrington has often suggested this
as well.

Whereas TechCrunch lives and dies by the strength of its' reporters,
CrunchBase has cemented itself as the "Wikipedia of startups" and as long as
they continue to make gradual improvements I don't see what will change that.

